# Might do a audio setup for my room?



## Krieger88 (Apr 25, 2012)

Of course my 42" Panasonic Plamsa's audio is quite mediocre but it wasn't until my interest in having nice audio in my car suddenly sparked an idea of eventually doing a system for my room. It would be multi-use, as is my t.v which also serves as my computers monitor. So this setup will be for music, movies and gaming. 

I learned my lesson with cheaping out a system with my cars first setup which I later replaced with better stuff months later and then a few months after that i replaced it with even better stuff... So I'm willing to spend a bit of money, even if i have to buy in pieces and eventually have my dream setup.

I was looking at XLS 28 CERWIN VEGA Floorstanding Tower Speaker 
My questions are 1) I should have two right? 2) Do i need a soundbar and subwoofer, 3) I listen to hardcore&metalcore so a 10" sub is best suited for that, if I get boxes with 10" woofers do i need a separate subwoofer?


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

To me those cerwin vega speakers are smack dab I. The cheap out category, much much better stuff out there. Why not get something used? For that same $600 ish for a pair you could get speakers that sound much much better! 

Do you already have a receiver? 

Correct you need two towers unless you want the sound to come from one side thus hearing part of whatever you are watching/listening to. A sound bar I wouldn't do but a good center channel speaker yes, a necessity for home theatre stuff. Sub wise yes they help out, I do not use my mirage subs for music, they are only on for movies. I wouldn't only consider a 10in sub, all sizes work. By far the best sub I have heard was a 18


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

If you feel like doing some box building, I recently made a system for my room comprised almost entirely of Tang Band W3-1364SA. Sounds great!

No, my sub was not cheap but, you could get a decent powered sub pretty cheap.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Newegg is a good place to check out. They are always running some sales. Polk, Kef, Klipsch and a few more brands. They have some good deals on receivers also.


----------



## Krieger88 (Apr 25, 2012)

I think I'm gonna go with something jbl. Just to see if I'm correct but the average setup is 2 floor standing speakers, a sound bar, a sub , a receiver and amp?


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Amplifiers

Awesome stuff. Got two of those.


----------



## Krieger88 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hanatsu said:


> Amplifiers
> 
> Awesome stuff. Got two of those.


WOW that's expensive lol.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

But they are awesome


----------



## Krieger88 (Apr 25, 2012)

So I'm going to maybe try to get jbl floor standing speakers. Anyone know besides the obvious where to find them cheaper than the msrp? I'm googling like crazy but most places don't stray too far from the msrp. I'll go with Jbl Studio 590 if I can find them for much less than their 999 price tag.


----------



## Krieger88 (Apr 25, 2012)

cajunner said:


> you can check Harman Audio, google it.
> 
> it's their outlet store, the deals come and go there but you may find something you like.
> 
> A pair of big floor standers will get you some nice sound, and you can always decide later if you need to add surround or a sub.


Sadly the prices on harman are no different than the msrp despite saying they're on "Sale" which is just a clever way to trick people into buying under the pretense that they're getting a good deal..

I need to find a purchase that comes in a pair maybe. I might just email every local shop that carries any jbl floor standing speakers and ask about their prices. (570 through 590) If nothing good comes about then I'll find something else..


----------



## Krieger88 (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm not hooked on buying Jbl, anyone have any suggested brand&models?


----------



## jim walter (Apr 10, 2010)

Care to try a DIY?

The SEOS kits that many are building are very nice kits. 

It would be both something personal and unique as a nice alternative to commercial offerings. 

My favorite


----------

